# Record Midi-Lathe...opinions?



## woodbloke (18 Sep 2011)

I got hold of a Record midi-lathe at Yandles last week, with reasonable show discount, about £40 cheaper than the one shown in the linkie. I was able to have a natter with a couple of guys on different stands who were using them and both seemed quite impressed. I originally intended to get the Jet midi-lathe from Axminster, which is a bigger beast and about £100 more spendy, but for the sort of stuff I turn, the Record should be more than adequate. Anyone use one of these little jobbies?..views, good or otherwise? - Rob


----------



## CHJ (18 Sep 2011)

Looks like Lightweeder has one


----------



## Shay Vings (18 Sep 2011)

see my remarks from a while back.

record-power-dml305-t36961.html

Basically a solid machine. Since then, the motor failed but was replaced under warranty and the camlocks are fragile. Had a few of those as well. You will come to appreciate that 5 yr warranty.


----------



## myturn (18 Sep 2011)

The DML 305 VS (variable speed version of the same lathe) was my first lathe and it served me very well for 3 years with no problems.

It's a very capable lathe and can turn up to its maximum over-bed diameter (12") but it does need to be well secured to get the best from it. Mine was bench mounted and bolted to the bench which itself was bolted to the walls and floor.


----------



## cookie777 (19 Sep 2011)

I chose the jet 12-20 mainly because of the excellent after sales service that Axminster offers


----------



## Chippygeoff (20 Sep 2011)

Hi everyone.

I am a newbie to the site and have enjoyed reading all the comments on a vast number of subjects. Re-the record lathe. I was thinking of buying one but after looking at various reviews and comments decided against it. Weak cam-locks, the thought of oiling the bearings every time put me off and then they need adjusting from time to time. I bought a Jet 1220 variable speed. It is a smashing little lathe and does most of the things I want to turn. The only gripe I have is that the banjo and tailstock are rather difficult to slide despite many adjustments. I have to put a finger between the bedways and push the washer at the same time.


----------

